# Werden IP´s mehrmals vergeben?



## CaptProton (8. Januar 2014)

*Werden IP´s mehrmals vergeben?*

Ich habe mir vor kurzen einen "Zweitanschluss" von Kabel Deutschland geleistet, da mir per Telefonleitung nur eine 6000er Leitung zu Verfügung stand.

Nur passiert es mir öfters das meine IP anscheinend mehrmals vergeben wurde, besonders Abends. Ich wollte mir gerade ein Mod für Half Life 2 runter laden. Dieser wird auf Free Filehoster zu Verfügung gestellt. Jetzt bekomme ich aber diese Fehlermeldung von den Filehostern: "*Diese IP wird bereits für einen Download verwendet!",** "Sorry aber sie können nicht mehr als 1 Dateien gleichzeitig herunterladen." *oder* "Sie haben ihren Traffic für diese Stunde aufgebraucht, versuchen sie es bitte in XXX Minuten wieder"

Dies passiert nur Abends....
Ich bin seit mindestens 20 Stunden mit der gleichen IP Unterwegs....
Ich habe seit Wochen keinen dieser Freehoster mehr genutzt...

*Das ist mehr als ärgerlich.... vor allem wenn man sieht was so alles passieren kann, von Abmahnung bis hin zum Worst Case Szenario, jemand läd mit "meiner" IP Kinderpornos runter. 

So etwas ist mir bei Vodafon noch nie passiert, dort kann ich auch ohne Probleme den Mod runterladen.


----------



## golani79 (8. Januar 2014)

Sollte nicht vorkommen - hast du zufällig ein ungesichertes WLAN ?


----------



## CaptProton (8. Januar 2014)

Nein, das WLAN von Kabel Deutschland habe ich sogar deaktiviert, da ich das WLAN von Vodafon nutze für mein Laptop / Tablet


----------



## golani79 (8. Januar 2014)

Bist du der einzige mit Zugang zum Rechner?
Oder könnt vlt. Bruder / Schwester / ... was geladen haben?

Falls nicht, würd ich mal beim Provider anrufen.


----------



## CaptProton (8. Januar 2014)

Bin der einzige der Zugriff auf den Rechner und Internetanschluss hat.
Wenn ich aber mal so durch die Gegend google bin ich nicht der einzige der so ein Problem hat.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2014)

Mir ist das auch schon passiert, da würd ich aber eher einen technischen Fehler beim Filehoster sehen, ODER du hast zwischenzeitlich doch eine neue IP bekommen, denn wenn du mal ne Weile keinen Traffic hast, kann es sein, dass du "ausgeloggt" wirst, auch wenn der Router an ist, und bekommst dann auch ne neue IP. und wenn Du die IP "erbst" von einem, der vlt. kurz vorher nen Download hatte, ist diese IP halt noch "gesperrt" bei dem filehoster. 

 Oder hast Du denn Deine IP auf jeden Fall gecheckt, dass die gleichblieb? und ganz sicher die InternetIP Deines Routers und nicht die Netzwerk-IP von Deinem PC oder Router?

Du kannst aber jederzeit im Routermenü nachsehen, da müsstest Du an sich sehen, welche Geräte über Deinen Router angemeldet waren. Da müssten zB Mac-Adressen stehen, das sind sozusagen Seriennummern der LAN-Adapter von PCs, Laptops usw. aber ohne WLAN kann an sich ja niemand über Deinen Router sein, außer es gibt Geister bei Dir im Haus


----------



## Batze (9. Januar 2014)

Nein nein

Mit Deiner IP ist alles OK.
Free Filehoster, wie uploaded, Share Online, Rapitshare und wie sie alle heißen speichern bei Free downloads deine IP Adresse.
Auch wenn der download schon längst vorbei ist, wird/kann diese noch da gespeichert sein.
Diese Free downloads haben, wie du auch erkannt hast eine Trafic oder Zeitsperre. Und manchmal wenn es unglücklich läuft wird nach beenden der regulären Zeit/Traffic die IP da einfach nicht wieder freigegeben/gelöscht.
Das ganze hat Sinn für diese Hoster und dient nur Einem Zweck, nämlich das du dir einen Premium Account holst, dann passiert das eben nicht mehr, dieser Premium Account kostet natürlich. 
Umgehen kannst du das ganze mit einigen Tools, die Deinem Router veranlassen sich von deinem Provider eine neue IP zu holen.

Also nochmal, mit Deiner IP ist alles OK.


----------



## CaptProton (9. Januar 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Also nochmal, mit Deiner IP ist alles OK.


 Warum passiert das dann bitte nur bei Kabel Deutschland und nicht bei meinen Vodafon Anschluss ?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2014)

CaptProton schrieb:


> Warum passiert das dann bitte nur bei Kabel Deutschland und nicht bei meinen Vodafon Anschluss ?


 Evlt. bekommst Du bei KD immer die gleiche IP, das ist ja Kabel-Internet und technisch anders als Vodafon, was per Telefonleitung kommt. Und bei Vodafon bekommst du immer wieder ne neue IP. Bei T-Online zB bekommst Du bei jedem "LogIn" auch eine neue IP, also wenn Du mal ne Weile nicht aktiv warst über den Router, bist du ausgeloggt und beim nächsten wieder drin, aber mit neuer IP


----------



## Batze (10. Januar 2014)

Genau so ist es.

Also ich bin selbst bei KD.
Und bei KD hast du die gleiche IP selbst über mehre Stunden lang, selbst wenn du nicht Online bist. Also Rechner runter fahren, neu starten, heißt meistens auch neue IP bekommen über den Provider, ist bei KD aber nicht so. Die vergeben dir nicht gleich eine neue IP wenn du dich komplett auslogst. Du hast einfach die gleiche über eine längere Zeit über.
Habe ich auch immer. 

Aber mal was anderes, sowas wie eine Mod zu HL2, also ich bitte dich, die gibt es auch 100% woanders als bei einem Share Free Hoster.


----------

